# I've been reprimanded by the police!



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2015)

Today was a rare beautiful sunny morning in Glasgow. On emerging from the local park, heading towards the segregated path on the riverside, I see my friends from the Glasgow Bike station doing a Doctor bike, looking forward to say hi and have a wee chat.
From afar, I see lots of hi-viz, must be the police doing their bike marking.
No! Got stopped, asked "where is my helmet, do I own one, the police recommends wearing one, not a (bright pink btw) woolen hat"
Ok, fair enough, had a chat with Mr. police man about "cannae be bothered on the commute to work because I don't really ride in traffic, feel quite safe on the whole segregate route, of descending Mt. Ventoux I would wear one, blah blah, have you ever looked into the actual testing of cycling helmets, and so on". All the while my friend the bike mechanic was killing himself laughing.
Now, this is not about the helmet, or I would have put it in the proper section.
What annoyed me to no end was that he started on me not wearing a hi-viz jacket or vest.
I pointed at my bright red cycling jacket, and the pink hat, and the bright daylight.
He said, no matter, *drivers will always not see you,* unless you wear hi-viz, look at me - he was wearing lots of reflective, of course.
That really made me fuming, told him to then go tell drivers to go to Specsavers if they cannot see a cyclist in a bright red jacket on a sunny morning.
Then he asks me if I want a map and my bike made safe by the bike doctor!
No thanks, could you make my local dual carriageway safe by on the spot speed checking instead?
This approach by the police to new commuters - I presume the campaign is aimed at them - is all wrong.
The impression the police conveys to inexperienced cyclists is that cycling is dangerous to no end, hopping on a bike to ride to your work could result in you being squashed and brain damaged even if you only do 5 miles on the segregated path.
Drivers _will _not see you!
Yeah, that's why I choose to share this path with joggers and dog walkers, could you please do something about the blind drivers, then I will don my yellow gear and ride the road instead.
Harumph, rant over


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

Point out the the nice man that the DfTs own figures show no reduction in casualties among road workers that corresponds with the use of hi vis garments.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Today was a rare beautiful sunny morning in Glasgow. On emerging from the local park, heading towards the segregated path on the riverside, I see my friends from the Glasgow Bike station doing a Doctor bike, looking forward to say hi and have a wee chat.
> From afar, I see lots of hi-viz, must be the police doing their bike marking.
> No! Got stopped, asked "where is my helmet, do I own one, the police recommends wearing one, not a (bright pink btw) woolen hat"
> Ok, fair enough, had a chat with Mr. police man about "cannae be bothered on the commute to work because I don't really ride in traffic, feel quite safe on the whole segregate route, of descending Mt. Ventoux I would wear one, blah blah, have you ever looked into the actual testing of cycling helmets, and so on". All the while my friend the bike mechanic was killing himself laughing.
> ...


He thinks he is doing well, when in reality he is acting like a clichéd cock.

shame, they could have done some really good work there.

j


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2015)

maybe they just felt the need to talk down to a mere civilian... they are the police after all.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

Can you cycle in your works uniform?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> maybe they just felt the need to talk down to a mere civilian... they are the police after all.


The police are also civilians. The public are called either villains, or ODF (ordinary decent folk).


----------



## Simpleton (8 Oct 2015)

I'm amazed you actually stayed and talked to the Police even though it was fairly obvious they were there as a political tool and not actually attempting to make good on road safety offering common sense.

I admire your tenacity, if it was me it would have been a raised eyebrow, a grunt and then I'd have ridden off.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Oct 2015)

Simpleton said:


> I'm amazed you actually stayed and talked to the Police even though it was fairly obvious they were there as a political tool and not actually attempting to make good on road safety offering common sense.
> 
> I admire your tenacity, if it was me it would have been a raised eyebrow, a grunt and then I'd have ridden off.



risky though, might have got busted for non-approved pedal reflectors


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> maybe they just felt the need to talk down to a mere civilian... they are the police after all.



Yes and I was a police officer as well, as are some of the guys on here. Police officers are also " mere civillians".

I would have asked the police officer where he got his directive from because it is wrong. If he decides to dress up in day glo, he has probably been told to. But we obviously dont have to, nor do we have to wear helmets. He should know that.

Unless you were doing something wrong he had no reason to stop and he had no authority to keep you there unless you agreed to stay.

Maybe they should be stopping all the cars and just saying to the drivers "Watch out for bikes".


----------



## Dan B (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Maybe they should be stopping all the cars and just saying to the drivers "Watch out for bikes".


Maybe they should, but that's no reason to suppose they ever will. It sounds just like Operation "skip lorries are running over cyclists so let's stop cyclists at random and lecture them" Safeway


----------



## User33236 (8 Oct 2015)

This is from the same police force who, a number of years ago, told me off for stopping at a red traffic light at 6am! Apparently I should have used it as a 'give way'.

As for above. Wow! I'd love to see what, if any facts they have to support their 'recommendations'.


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2015)

I hope they chucked you in the back of the van Pat and gave you a good kicking for your cheek


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Can you cycle in your works uniform?


Yes, I could, but I carry it in my panniers, so I'm fresh at work 
... until I'm covered in coffee that is


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

User33236 said:


> This is from the same police force who, a number of years ago, told me off for stopping at a red traffic light at 6am! Apparently I should have used it as a 'give way'.
> 
> As for above. Wow! I'd love to see what, if any facts they have to support their 'recommendations'.



Really? They must have been having a trial run at the American system. I like the idea though. Red lights only count between the hours of midnight and 7.

Dan, your right. I think everyone needs educating. But educating about relevant things, not helmets and viz vests.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2015)

Well, there was a time when I was scared to be run over, there was a time when my bike skills needed improvement.
When I started commuting there was not many cyclists in my area, the few were in typical cyclist commuters gear, so I got the same.
A few years down the line, got some training, found safer routes, got myself very good lights, don't feel the need for hi-viz in bright daylight anymore.
Cycling here has boomed since I've started, lots have begun to use the local Boris bikes, you can see cyclists in normal clothes now, mixed with the lycra mob and the helmet-cam mob.
I don't feel the need to always wear safety gear because I feel competent on my commute route.
Frightening new commuters/utilitarian cyclists is sending the wrong message imo.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Oct 2015)

The police in Glasgow have these bollocks initiatives from time to time where they indulge in publicly victim-blaming cyclists.

Just take a look at this from their 'advice for cyclists' on their website.

_Many accidents happen to cyclists because car drivers cannot see them until it is too late to stop.
_​If that's not turning responsibility on its head, I don't know what is.

Well done @Pat "5mph" for giving them a lesson!

GC


----------



## buggi (8 Oct 2015)

Pishing myself. Even before I read it... Pat got harassed by the cops!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2015)

buggi said:


> Pishing myself. Even before I read it... Pat got harassed by the cops!


When he wanted to send me to Dr. Bike (who I know very well, he was laughing his head off while adjusting someone's gears) I told Mr. policeman that " I am a Belle on Bikes, we are trained ride leaders and bike mechanics, don't you know??"
Well, he does not need to know that most Belles are just, ermm ... Belles on a bike 
Btw, I think another police officer was taking pictures!


----------



## buggi (8 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> When he wanted to send me to Dr. Bike (who I know very well, he was laughing his head off while adjusting someone's gears) I told Mr. policeman that " I am a Belle on Bikes, we are trained ride leaders and bike mechanics, don't you know??"
> Well, he does not need to know that most Belles are just, ermm ... Belles on a bike
> Btw, I think another police officer was taking pictures!


I hope they have got your permission to use those publicity shots?


----------



## Sara_H (8 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Today was a rare beautiful sunny morning in Glasgow. On emerging from the local park, heading towards the segregated path on the riverside, I see my friends from the Glasgow Bike station doing a Doctor bike, looking forward to say hi and have a wee chat.
> From afar, I see lots of hi-viz, must be the police doing their bike marking.
> No! Got stopped, asked "where is my helmet, do I own one, the police recommends wearing one, not a (bright pink btw) woolen hat"
> Ok, fair enough, had a chat with Mr. police man about "cannae be bothered on the commute to work because I don't really ride in traffic, feel quite safe on the whole segregate route, of descending Mt. Ventoux I would wear one, blah blah, have you ever looked into the actual testing of cycling helmets, and so on". All the while my friend the bike mechanic was killing himself laughing.
> ...



You go girl! That would've got my goat!


----------



## User33236 (8 Oct 2015)

buggi said:


> I hope they have got your permission to use those publicity shots?


I presume Pat "5mph" was standing in a public location where photographs could be taken without having to resort to long lenses or other invasive practices therefore, within the UK, no permission (model release) is required for the resultant images to be used providing the use in not in a defamatory way.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2015)

buggi said:


> I hope they have got your permission to use those publicity shots?


Not been asked, was too annoyed to inquire about the picture taking, then I had to shoot off to work.
I'll probably end up on some leaflet about "wrong cycling attire" 
Thing is, the new Glasgow Cycling officer, who was also my instructor, rides this route to his work. Wonder if they stopped him, must ask him


----------



## User33236 (8 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3944100, member: 259"]Not exactly Taggart is it? [/QUOTE]
Despite living south of the border for almost 13 years I still, quite frequently, get asked to say "there's been a murder" by the locals who find it highly amusing.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Oct 2015)

Can you imagine the Glasgow cops being faced with this? Their heads would explode!



GC


----------



## Fubar (9 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Today was a rare beautiful sunny morning in Glasgow. On emerging from the local park, heading towards the segregated path on the riverside, I see my friends from the Glasgow Bike station doing a Doctor bike, looking forward to say hi and have a wee chat.
> From afar, I see lots of hi-viz, must be the police doing their bike marking.
> No! Got stopped, asked "where is my helmet, do I own one, the police recommends wearing one, not a (bright pink btw) woolen hat"
> Ok, fair enough, had a chat with Mr. police man about "cannae be bothered on the commute to work because I don't really ride in traffic, feel quite safe on the whole segregate route, of descending Mt. Ventoux I would wear one, blah blah, have you ever looked into the actual testing of cycling helmets, and so on". All the while my friend the bike mechanic was killing himself laughing.
> ...



Hilarious, @Pat "5mph" gets her collar felt! Surprised you didn't call him a nobber. Do you think he'd been taken off traffic and was a bit grumpy at having to stand in a park giving advice to cyclists??


----------



## winjim (9 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not been asked, was too annoyed to inquire about the picture taking, then I had to shoot off to work.
> I'll probably end up on some leaflet about "wrong cycling attire"
> Thing is, the new Glasgow Cycling officer, who was also my instructor, rides this route to his work. Wonder if they stopped him, must ask him


Somebody once came into my workplace and started snapping away without asking. Now my face is all over the website and I have to walk past posters of myself on the way into work. It's strange as I don't remember signing anything.


----------



## User33236 (9 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Somebody once came into my workplace and started snapping away without asking. Now my face is all over the website and I have to walk past posters of myself on the way into work. It's strange as I don't remember signing anything.


Probably some catch all clause in your contract.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not been asked, was too annoyed to inquire about the picture taking, then I had to shoot off to work.
> I'll probably end up on some leaflet about "wrong cycling attire"
> Thing is, the new Glasgow Cycling officer, who was also my instructor, rides this route to his work. Wonder if they stopped him, must ask him



Like this tawdry piece of crap:

http://www.bristol247.com/channel/n.../26-cyclists-ignoring-prince-st-warning-signs


----------



## palinurus (9 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No thanks, could you make my local dual carriageway safe by on the spot speed checking instead?


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2015)

^^^ that's all well and good, bit the song motorists will all be indignantly demanding the feds leave the innocent car drivers alone go catch some slavering loon cyclists.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2015)

Last time I was stopped was by the MOD police .....,to be informed that their Inspector would like words

He as questioning the legality of my bright lights

So I explained that I had a set of BS lights to make the bike legal and the bright ones were only a backup

He then told me that he had never thought of it like that and we then discussed the lights and a week later he was using a similar combination


----------



## snorri (9 Oct 2015)

As if Stephen House hasn't got enough on his plate already.
Our Pat "5mph" deserves an award for restraint in the face of uniformed buffoonery.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Can you imagine the Glasgow cops being faced with this? Their heads would explode!
> 
> 
> 
> GC





That looks like Copenhagen. I think they were having a Copenhagen motor vehicle free day today. It wouldnt be a problem because a lot of the car drivers would just get their bikes out.


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Point out the the nice man that the DfTs own figures show no reduction in casualties among road workers that corresponds with the use of hi vis garments.



because PPE is the last line of defence. we put other measures in like closing lanes, reducing speed limits , average speed cameras.

do you have a link as that would be good for use in work during safety planning


----------



## boydj (9 Oct 2015)

There is a lot of ignorance and strange views on cycling in those in authority in Glasgow. I recently attended a refresher course run by the council to allow me to assist in Bikeability training up to level 2 in schools (I qualified as a Bikeability trainer a few years ago and never used the training). I only lasted about ten minutes when I questioned the need for helmets and hi-viz to do low speed manoeuvres in the park. Apparently the risk assessment had decreed that these were necessary.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2015)

It wouldn't happen in London. The police have far more important work to do...
http://road.cc/content/news/167101-police-investigating-rubik-cube-solving-boris-biker-video


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2015)

Ah, so because someone else somewhere is being naughty then it's ok for a cyclist be naughty and the Police shouldn't look into it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Ah, so because someone else somewhere is being naughty then it's ok for a cyclist be naughty and the Police shouldn't look into it?


Nah, he just needs to learn to ride no hands so he can solve the Rubik's cube before he rides into a policiffer.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2015)

Perhaps he's back in Italy already?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Perhaps he's back in Italy already?


Maybe, but I reckon he's now up in Glasgow discussing bicycle affairs with fellow Italian @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Oct 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe, but I reckon he's now up in Glasgow discussing bicycle affairs with fellow Italian @Pat "5mph"


As a matter of fact, I keep seeing a fellow riding no handed on my route ... maybe it's him? 
Joking aside, I'm still a bit peeved at the hi-viz thing.
Understand that a helmet could be seen as a safety precaution if you ride in heavy traffic and/or are inexperienced, but why should a cyclist wear hi-viz in broad daylight because drivers "won't see you"?
How did the policeman not realize this is so wrong, he should have been embarrassed to say it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> How did the policeman not realize this is so wrong, he should have been embarrassed to say it!


You probably traumatised him so much that he's now considering a career as a parks gardener. Just don't importune his petunias....


----------



## Dan B (9 Oct 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It wouldn't happen in London.


Actually there have been Police Constable Shaped Objects out in force on a couple of junctions on my commute to work the last two days. I saw they'd stopped at least one cyclist (I presume for RLJ), I didn't see any of the ASL offenders in motor vehicles coming to grief but perhaps I was just there at the wrong time.


----------



## buggi (10 Oct 2015)




----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2015)

buggi said:


> I hope they have got your permission to use those publicity shots?


How do you know that's what they were for?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2015)

User33236 said:


> I presume Pat "5mph" was standing in a public location where photographs could be taken without having to resort to long lenses or other invasive practices therefore, within the UK, no permission (model release) is required for the resultant images to be used providing the use in not in a defamatory way.


Slight difference in Scottish Law, as opposed to English Law.


----------



## User33236 (10 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Slight difference in Scottish Law, as opposed to English Law.


In what way? (Genuinely curious)


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2015)

User33236 said:


> In what way? (Genuinely curious)


@magnatom has the differences in the law listed on here. I'll try to find it and put a link to it.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Oct 2015)

I don't get this attitude that just because you wear Hi-Viz you must be a newbie.


----------



## markharry66 (12 Oct 2015)

Okay open the debate for safety. If you want to discuss helmets for cycling. Then lets also discuss Driving. The two are not separate unless of course you are just looking at picking on cyclists. Normal waste of time money and excuses.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Oct 2015)

New hi-viz for you @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2015)

Love it!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> New hi-viz for you @Pat "5mph"


Needs to be on the back though! Just so those following know.


----------



## Col5632 (14 Oct 2015)

I wear a bright yellow jacket, bright white helmet and lights and folk still don't see me so what they hell would he say to me? Can't believe he tried the no helmet debate with you, it's not law so why say it, does seem like it was just an operation and possibly a way of making money.

Least if i make it that far @Pat "5mph" i won't be so bad at the job


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2015)

Col5632 said:


> I wear a bright yellow jacket, bright white helmet and lights and folk still don't see me so what they hell would he say to me? Can't believe he tried the no helmet debate with you, it's not law so why say it, does seem like it was just an operation and possibly a way of making money.
> 
> Least if i make it that far @Pat "5mph" i won't be so bad at the job


I really don't know what we would have to wear to be honest Colin. I was going along a quiet country road this morning and could see one of your pals, a postie van edging out of a side road looking beyond me at the road behind me but oblivious to me. I was wearing this jacket!




I slowed right down and kept staring at him until he eventually made eye contact at the last minute and grinned sheepishly and waited until I was past.


----------



## LetMeEatCake (14 Oct 2015)

I think this must be an annual exercise in Glasgow - I got stopped by them last year near the university, but haven't spotted them on my route this year. Or maybe I'm now such a perfect cycling citizen they let me pass, a shining example to others! 

I can't decide if it's a good idea or not though. On the one hand, it was a decidedly annoying encounter - the chap that spoke to me was fairly condescending, and debate was, erm, discouraged. The focus on helmets / hiviz just seems daft to me - how about advice to stay out of the door zone and to watch out for left turning HGVs? On the other hand, the start of the uni term does see the appearance of a lot of student types out on bikes, and perhaps it might encourage a couple of them to get some lights?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Oct 2015)

We need a BIG beeper on our bikes, never mind the hi-viz


----------



## DRM (14 Oct 2015)

I once saw an h.g.v driver wearing a hi-vis which had "I'm only wearing this to cover someone else's a*se" printed on the back, says it all really.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2015)

Are they stopping pedestrians and telling them to wear sensible flat shoes and a warm coat? Its just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Oct 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/cheshirepo...015?comment_id=10153761982494015&notif_t=like



> We, as part of the emergency services, see how a cycle helmet can save lives and reduce the physical appearance in the unlikely event of an accident.



Go home police you're drunk.


----------



## Dan B (14 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Are they stopping pedestrians and telling them to wear sensible flat shoes and a warm coat? Its just wrong on so many levels.


Probably, if they're female pedestrians and it's after 8pm. Also not to leave their drinks unattended or get into unlicensed minicabs


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Are they stopping pedestrians and telling them to wear sensible flat shoes and a warm coat?


And are they getting their five a day, and going to bed at a sensible hour. I think you could be on to something here...


----------



## glenn forger (15 Oct 2015)

Wiping properly?


----------



## Dan B (15 Oct 2015)

Well, I got told off by the police this morning too. Filtered to the front of a queue of traffic and found nowhere reasonable to tuck in between the two construction trucks at its head, so went in front of the front one (crossing the stop line, but short of the markers for the ped xing). Got told to move back across the stop line and wait alongside the truck by a police officer standing on the pavement. "I want to be sure he can see me", I said. "He'll be able to see you", she replies. On the one hand I wish I had her confidence. On the other, I'd rather not be dead. Didn't stop to discuss further because I thought it was more important to put some distance between me and it as soon as the lights went green.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I really don't know what we would have to wear to be honest Colin. I was going along a quiet country road this morning and could see one of your pals, a postie van edging out of a side road looking beyond me at the road behind me but oblivious to me. I was wearing this jacket!
> View attachment 106849
> 
> I slowed right down and kept staring at him until he eventually made eye contact at the last minute and grinned sheepishly and waited until I was past.



I suppose it won't matter what we wear if drivers are not 'trained' or used to seeing us there, maybe if we got more people cycling drivers would learn to look out for us more


----------



## Andy_R (15 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> Well, I got told off by the police this morning too. Filtered to the front of a queue of traffic and found nowhere reasonable to tuck in between the two construction trucks at its head, so went in front of the front one (crossing the stop line, but short of the markers for the ped xing). Got told to move back across the stop line and wait alongside the truck by a police officer standing on the pavement. "I want to be sure he can see me", I said. "He'll be able to see you", she replies. On the one hand I wish I had her confidence. On the other, I'd rather not be dead. Didn't stop to discuss further because I thought it was more important to put some distance between me and it as soon as the lights went green.


If she was telling you to wait on the left hand side of the HGV, then she should be made to spend a month dealing with the broken bikes and dead bodies that this causes.


----------



## Dan B (15 Oct 2015)

Andy_R said:


> If she was telling you to wait on the left hand side of the HGV, then she should be made to spend a month dealing with the broken bikes and dead bodies that this causes.


Right hand side actually, but the road narrows on the other side of the junction so neither side is really the most comfortable place to wait


----------



## martint235 (15 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> Right hand side actually, but the road narrows on the other side of the junction so neither side is really the most comfortable place to wait


Behind?


----------



## Dan B (15 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Behind?


That would have been my first choice, but (as I said in the previous post) there was no space between it and the truck behind it.


----------



## martint235 (15 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> That would have been my first choice, but (as I said in the previous post) there was no space between it and the truck behind it.


I'm not deliberately trying to be picky but my choice would then have been behind the 2nd truck. I'm not a nervous cyclist but I tend to give them as much room as they need and prefer them to just get out of my way.


----------



## Jody (15 Oct 2015)

Me "Am I under arrest". Police office "No". Me "OK, bye bye"


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> Well, I got told off by the police this morning too. Filtered to the front of a queue of traffic and found nowhere reasonable to tuck in between the two construction trucks at its head, so went in front of the front one (crossing the stop line, but short of the markers for the ped xing). Got told to move back across the stop line and wait alongside the truck by a police officer standing on the pavement. "I want to be sure he can see me", I said. "He'll be able to see you", she replies. On the one hand I wish I had her confidence. On the other, I'd rather not be dead. Didn't stop to discuss further because I thought it was more important to put some distance between me and it as soon as the lights went green.


That's cretinous. Seriously.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Oct 2015)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> He'll be able to see you", she replies.


The Police should really make up their mind on how they advise cyclists to behave on the road.
I should be wearing hi-viz on a bright morning because drivers won't see me, while you should be confident to be seen stationary alongside a lorry.
Meh!


----------



## edindave (15 Oct 2015)

C'mon now Pat "5mph". I heard your surname is Mustard. No wonder the Garda are onto ya. I was in Speed 3 ya know!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2015)

edindave said:


> C'mon now Pat "5mph". I heard your surname is Mustard. No wonder the Garda are onto ya. I was in Speed 3 ya know!


Don't have a TV


----------



## edindave (15 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Don't have a TV



Get a smartphone then. And watch Father Ted. Somehow, anyhow.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2015)

edindave said:


> Get a smartphone then. And watch Father Ted. Somehow, anyhow.


I know about Father Ted


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Oct 2015)

edindave said:


> C'mon now Pat "5mph". I heard your surname is Mustard. No wonder the Garda are onto ya. I was in Speed 3 ya know!
> 
> View attachment 106983


No, no, no...
I cant get the image of yon woman running to the door out of my mind......


----------



## Andy_R (17 Oct 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> No, no, no...
> I cant get the image of yon woman running to the door out of my mind......


She was in the nip!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 Oct 2015)

Andy_R said:


> She was in the nip!!


Yes.. prominently


----------



## User16625 (21 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Today was a rare beautiful sunny morning in Glasgow. On emerging from the local park, heading towards the segregated path on the riverside, I see my friends from the Glasgow Bike station doing a Doctor bike, looking forward to say hi and have a wee chat.
> From afar, I see lots of hi-viz, must be the police doing their bike marking.
> No! Got stopped, asked "where is my helmet, do I own one, the police recommends wearing one, not a (bright pink btw) woolen hat"
> Ok, fair enough, had a chat with Mr. police man about "cannae be bothered on the commute to work because I don't really ride in traffic, feel quite safe on the whole segregate route, of descending Mt. Ventoux I would wear one, blah blah, have you ever looked into the actual testing of cycling helmets, and so on". All the while my friend the bike mechanic was killing himself laughing.
> ...



Like motorists dont get enough of that already! Speed cameras are a form of road cancer just as much as the idiot that blasts through built up areas (where speed cameras tend not to be so common). Part of the problem with road safety is incorrect use of policing. Too much of it is focused purely on how fast someone is going, rather than taking into account the whole context of a particular situation.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Like motorists dont get enough of that already! Speed cameras are a form of road cancer just as much as the idiot that blasts through built up areas (where speed cameras tend not to be so common). Part of the problem with road safety is incorrect use of policing. Too much of it is focused purely on how fast someone is going, rather than taking into account the whole context of a particular situation.


Judging by the speed some nutters drive they clearly dont get enough. Some more cameras are needed, I like a good idiot tax.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Oct 2015)

So there is a chance I will be riding with a wanted criminal from North of the border next year . Do you need a safe house and new identity ? I wore my new high viz jacket the other day ( with shorts of course) and it just made me feel like an easier target to see and close pass and pull out on  Its hung up till we get some real nasty stuff now


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2015)

skudupnorth said:


> ts hung up till we get some real nasty stuff now


Yeah, like when it's a dull, cloudy, dark day or when it's actually dark


----------



## discominer (24 Oct 2015)

First Minister cycled to Scotland Street School today- no hi viz. Alison Thewlis MP cycled there too, with a group of cyclists, only two of whom were in hi viz- the two rozzers.
https://twitter.com/S4CGlasgow/status/657895703855898624/photo/1


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2015)

discominer said:


> First Minister cycled to Scotland Street School today- no hi viz. Alison Thewlis MP cycled there too, with a group of cyclists, only two of whom were in hi viz- the two rozzers.
> https://twitter.com/S4CGlasgow/status/657895703855898624/photo/1


Yeah, yeah, another half baked cycle infrastructure, here is what Freewheel North commented.


----------

